# Pickup magnet source?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone have a good source of magnets for pickups, either in Canada or that will ship here without too much fuss and $$$$? 
I have some pickups I'd like experiment with swapping out the magnets for different types -- not going into business competing with Seymour Duncan, so no need for huge bulk orders, just a few A2, A3, A4, A5, and UOA5 bar magnets for humbuckers.

Thanks


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.mojotone.com/guitar-parts/Pickup-Parts


----------

